# 13a collection frustration



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

As per the BI website, my 13A probationary was listed and therefore ready for stamping and collection at BI Manila

So we got there at 0800 this morning, went to window 36 and filled in the simple form, they returned the form as as claim stub and said please come back at 1130 for collection, so the frustration started

Headed outside for coffee and some breakfast nearby and returned at 10AM and would chance my luck 

Went back the releasing Window number and enquired if my passport was ready for collection, The officer asked what time I had on my claim form, I said 1130 he said no without even looking at my form or my name etc, more frustration

Clearly behind him was a pile of passports ready for collection, but he was having none of it

Luckily at around 1045 he must have went for a beak and a new officer manned the window, I enquired again and she said I will have a look, she found it in the pile, just waiting to be released

Still i got the stamp etc went, to the next window to claim now the ACR CARD, but they now wanted a copy of the commisioners letter the releasing officer gave me with the passport, more frustration, so went and got a copy of that and claimed the card

They then insisted I needed to go and report for annual registration which was to the side of the building, I said I dont have to register as you have only just released my Visa and my current previous visa BB does not require me to register, Nope said I must report and Pay

So I went along to the registration area and had the same discussion with the officers there and after some discussion with several officers it became apparent that of course I did not need to report for the yearly annual registration

So a lot of time wasted today on a process that could have been finished in 10 mins

Welcome to the Philippines

HIMMY123


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

At least you got yours I'm still waiting for my card and my 13A was approved Nov 10. Just never know what to expect.

Fred


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

at least it's done congrats.. 
I understand if you marry here doing it here. but if your moving here from the states I highly recommend doing your 13A visa stateside before making the move.
did mine stateside took me around 3 hrs in immigration in manila feeling out forms after arriving. picked up ACR card 2 weeks later in legazpi. good for 5 years.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Rogdas said:


> at least it's done congrats..
> I understand if you marry here doing it here. but if your moving here from the states I highly recommend doing your 13A visa stateside before making the move.
> did mine stateside took me around 3 hrs in immigration in manila feeling out forms after arriving. picked up ACR card 2 weeks later in legazpi. good for 5 years.


My understanding is the visa is permanent and the ACR is the one thats needs to be reviwed not the actual visa

Anyone else confirm clarify my thoughts

Thanks

HIMMY123


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

HIMMY123 said:


> My understanding is the visa is permanent and the ACR is the one thats needs to be reviwed not the actual visa
> 
> Anyone else confirm clarify my thoughts
> 
> ...


yes the 13A visa is permanent just remember if you ever leave the country don't forget to go too your local immigration office and pay travel tax couple weeks before departing. 
can be completed at airport but much easier to do ahead of time...


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

HIMMY123 said:


> My understanding is the visa is permanent and the ACR is the one thats needs to be reviwed not the actual visa
> 
> Anyone else confirm clarify my thoughts
> 
> ...


Thats correct the Visa is permanent, just have to renew your ACR I-Card every 5 years.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> My understanding is the visa is permanent and the ACR is the one thats needs to be reviwed not the actual visa
> 
> Anyone else confirm clarify my thoughts
> 
> ...


Himmy that's correct I went in for the second time on my 5 year renewal (10 years now) last June to renew my card and they didn't even want to look at both my passports I had the original and I just recieved my new US passport.

I'm with you on visits to Immigration it's sort of a stressor for me and it's something I can't wait to get over, the yearly check in is only minutes but it seem much longer until I'm out the door and then it's like I need to celebrate every single time ... Lol. 

I can't stand dealing with the bureaucracy but sometimes they surprise me and other times I see the same ole same ole routine, it's best that your wife talk to these agents.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Himmy that's correct I went in for the second time on my 5 year renewal (10 years now) last June to renew my card and they didn't even want to look at both my passports I had the original and I just recieved my new US passport.
> 
> I'm with you on visits to Immigration it's sort of a stressor for me and it's something I can't wait to get over, the yearly check in is only minutes but it seem much longer until I'm out the door and then it's like I need to celebrate every single time ... Lol.
> 
> I can't stand dealing with the bureaucracy but sometimes they surprise me and other times I see the same ole same ole routine, it's best that your wife talk to these agents.


I learnt way back in 2011 always let the wife do the talking ! as she was a government manager at the dept of Agrarian reform before we married she knows most of the rules and the tricks the guys in the offices use.
And being a " ****** " your a walking ATM !! 
espec in the local civic centre when you want a building permit !! 
it all started when I went to get a phil driving licence in Santa Rosa , signs everywhere
saying no fixers allowed ! but the friend we were with knew a fixer !
and he was even allowed inside the office and used the LTO pcs !!
driving licence all done in 2 hours ! no driving exam etc just filled in the forms went for lunch came back and all done !and then theres the immigration dept !
You can more or less ignore what the website says and just ask at your nearest office !!
as it seems some offices want your passport and ids and the new ref no to do the 
annual reporting and some dont ! and as for the 5yr ACR card renewal its best not to look for your name on the website listings but wait until the 2 weeks is up and phone them to ask if your new card is ready !


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

expatuk2016 said:


> I learnt way back in 2011 always let the wife do the talking ! as she was a government manager at the dept of Agrarian reform before we married she knows most of the rules and the tricks the guys in the offices use.
> And being a " ****** " your a walking ATM !!
> espec in the local civic centre when you want a building permit !!
> it all started when I went to get a phil driving licence in Santa Rosa , signs everywhere
> ...


As far as the no fixers comment in LTOs. last year I applied for my 1st Philippine DL in a Cavite LTO and was told at one office I could not get it because I did not have a Visa for either 6 or 12 months, new rule. Went to another office in Cavite got the DL with no problem, no fixer. Went to the head of the line to fill out the application since I am a Senior Citizen, no test since I have a current US DL. Then waited in an A/C office versus the regular covered area with the masses. All done in less than an hour. Nothing it seems is standard at the same departments office, it depends on the OIC and workers.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> As far as the no fixers comment in LTOs. last year I applied for my 1st Philippine DL in a Cavite LTO and was told at one office I could not get it because I did not have a Visa for either 6 or 12 months, new rule. Went to another office in Cavite got the DL with no problem, no fixer. Went to the head of the line to fill out the application since I am a Senior Citizen, no test since I have a current US DL. Then waited in an A/C office versus the regular covered area with the masses. All done in less than an hour. Nothing it seems is standard at the same departments office, it depends on the OIC and workers.
> 
> Chuck


A lot like banks Chuck, BDO was our choice, the reasons escape me at the moment why we chose that particular bank but when I got my ACR1 we went to the bank to open 2 accounts with all the requirements, the answer was a big emphatic NO! (that was the branch in the mall opposite our condo) 2 more attempts in different areas of Manila gave the same answer NO! have to laugh, the first 3 banks had totally different reasons for saying NO!

An Aussie, stubborn and persistent we tried again with another branch,,,,,,,,,ha, again no, I asked the nice lady if I could speak to the manager, no sir you need an appointment, I persisted and finally the manageress came out and introduced herself, we explained the situation etc; she looked at all our documents and said yes, every thing here is in order and we will open the 2 accounts today. She did whisper quietly to us not to deposit more than 10K in any one transaction,,,,,,,nudge nudge.

I did run into the lass a couple of times in our local branch for transactions and she was always apologetic saying the real reason they could not open the account when we applied there was the branch policy, It is definitely much more fun in the Philippines, not only fun but one learns to be very patient, submissive sometimes, a little assertive when and if required, feigning ignorance often and lots of smiles.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> As far as the no fixers comment in LTOs. last year I applied for my 1st Philippine DL in a Cavite LTO and was told at one office I could not get it because I did not have a Visa for either 6 or 12 months, new rule. Went to another office in Cavite got the DL with no problem, no fixer. Went to the head of the line to fill out the application since I am a Senior Citizen, no test since I have a current US DL. Then waited in an A/C office versus the regular covered area with the masses. All done in less than an hour. Nothing it seems is standard at the same departments office, it depends on the OIC and workers.
> 
> Chuck


LOL, fixers? We had to have a plethora of docs witnessed for Bengie's temporary residency and 12 month multiple entry visa to Australia. Our condo was is Sta Cruz a few kilometres from Tondo where Bengie's office was with PNR, while he always told me never to go there by myself,,,,,,risking life and limb because i wouldn't fit in, we jumped into a jeepney to have our doc's witnessed/certified, Tondo, busy yes, order no.
There were many offices on the street in stalls and some just at tables advertising document witnessing, Bengie said no, no, no, no and I said to him why? He told me 90% in Tondo were fixers and he knew a legitimate dude on the street that would do it properly, ok said I, it's your country. 

We finally got to this guy, on the street, in the sun, within the rubbish and stench who had 2 helpers that took our doc's, looked at them neatly inserted within sleeves, originals and copies per sleeve, to Benjie one of the helpers said in tagalog, translated for me as we pulled out all the copies and made a neat pile swiftly taken by the helper, placed on the certifiers desk, quickly stamped and handed back without so much as a look at the originals, pay the money and walk away (pay the money being the operative word as in Australia there are no costs to have doc's certified).

I said to Bengie this guy is a crook, Bengie said to me no this dude is legit and guess what? He is living and working in Australia for 2 years now,,,,,,,,He knew, I didn't, the locals know who the fixers are obviously.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Must apologise for wandering off the topic and rambling as I tend to do.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi HIMMY123 you are like me on a 13A probationary visa the visa last for one year and about three months before your 13A prob visa expires you have to reapply again the same process as the first time with the same paperwork. It is a lesson on keeping your cool at the BI office in Manila as they make you go here and there. Janurary every year you have to report to your BI in your area but first you have to go online to apply the Annual Report on the BI website fill out the questions and print out the receipt and take that to your local BI branch and pay P310. I am having problems at the moment opening this Annual Report website as it is telling me there is a problem with BI website and to ring admin at BI in Manila. But anyway all the best mate


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Window, how many?
Makes me appreciate Iloilo BI. The only window is the pay window. The rest is just 4 or 5 desks. Small lines, friendly & helpful staff.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Windows, floors and noise*



Tukaram said:


> Window, how many?
> Makes me appreciate Iloilo BI. The only window is the pay window. The rest is just 4 or 5 desks. Small lines, friendly & helpful staff.


Every 5 years the Permanent Resident Card has to be renewed and I have to use the main office in Manila the satellite office in my area doesn't cover the card renewal and you end up going to 3 floors the ground floor to submit or show your documents, then you are sent to the 3rd floor and then down to the 2nd floor and then its back to the first floor and they check all the documents and print out all the stuff or floors or services they rendered and it's finally the last stop on the first floor left side to make that payment.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Window, how many?
> Makes me appreciate Iloilo BI. The only window is the pay window. The rest is just 4 or 5 desks. Small lines, friendly & helpful staff.


Hearing these stories of other places makes one appreciate having the BI office and staff here in Iloilo that we do. 

Fred


----------

